# Atheist Chaplains



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jul 27, 2013)

Src:

Atheist Chaplains: Seeing Isn't Believing! - ZIONICA.com - ZIONICA.com

"Atheists aren't just looking for a platform in the military — they're looking for a pulpit. In one of the more bizarre storylines from the Defense debate, a handful of House Democrats have been working to establish a chapter of non-believing chaplains in the ranks. So far, two representatives — Rob Andrews (D-N.J.) and Jared Polis (D-Colo.) — have introduced measures to create "non-theist" chaplains, only to see them flame out in committee. Groups like the Secular Coalition, who helped hatch this crazy idea, argue that nonbelievers suffer the same fear and pain that affects every service member."

Sigh.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jul 27, 2013)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Groups like the Secular Coalition, who helped hatch this crazy idea, argue that nonbelievers suffer the same fear and pain that affects every service member.



Yep. And don't they have psychiatrists, psychologists, and therapists for that? I mean those are essentially "non-theist" chaplains, aren't they? And the military employs scores of them, does it not? 

Just asking.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Jul 27, 2013)

If the United States followed the Establishment principle in Opposition to the Voluntary Principle we would not be dealing with this right now.


----------



## sevenzedek (Jul 27, 2013)

An atheist chaplain is an oxymoron.
I can't help thinking that this is an agenda to promote atheism. Really, though, what will they be promoting? Their version of the truth about how life works? Is there really any such a thing as absolute moral truth for the atheist? What a strange idea; an atheist priest who bridges the gap between man and "the truth". Will these "clergymen" be there to promote morale and morals? Can they consistently promote morals? And what will they have to say to promote morale and the meaning of life when a leg is blown off from a guy who has a picture of his family in his pocket when no help is around and death draws near? Their idea of love and morale will be meaningless when the face of evil threatens and frustrates every desire as the end comes. If their message will benefit anyone, it will only appear to benefit those who have given up and lost their true humanity. Excuse me for asserting my thoughts and opinions in this way, but this all sounds quite hopeless to me.

There could be some good that comes out this, however. When these atheist chaplains fail to satisfactorily answer the reason and meaning of evil and love's virtue, perhaps some will try to find the answer from a minister of the gospel. Disillusionment could give way to a search for the substantive truth of Christ and His gospel. One thing is certain. Many will be disillusioned. And if God can use evil toward His ends, He can do so here also.


----------



## SRoper (Jul 28, 2013)

Pilgrim Standard said:


> If the United States followed the Establishment principle in Opposition to the Voluntary Principle we would not be dealing with this right now.



Exactly. I can't see any principled case for allowing Jewish or Roman Catholic chaplains and not allowing atheist chaplains. Don't Christian apologists keep saying that atheism is a system of belief, even a religion? We can't have it both ways.


----------

